#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Controlling Page/Section Breaks

## HighlandScott

I have a 2 page form.  The first few tables/fields stop three quarters of the way down page 1. Then I would like the rest of the form to begin on page 2.

BUT

when users fill in page 1 they may enter paragraphs of text in some fields that will (if big enough) push what was only on page 1 on to page 2 (not a problem), but when I do this using a page or section break at the end of page 1 (i.e. 3/4 way down - under last field on that page) it then creates a blank page if page 1 expands on to page 2, so I end up with 3 pages! Hope I explained that right.

To summise - if page 1 expands can it do so without pusing down the rest of the contents and creating a large blank gap.

----------


## jujuwillis

How about using paragraph formatting as an option  for the information you want to start on page 2?  That way there is no need for a Page Section Break on page 1

From Word Help:
Always force a page break before a paragraph

Select the paragraph that you want to follow the page break.

On the Format menu, click Paragraph, and then click the Line and Page Breaks tab.

Select the Page break before check box. 

You could also use the "keep together" in the paragraph dialogue box.

Sometimes it's easier to see the document you are trying to create, please attach an example and I will do my best to help you.  I do not have Word 2007, so your attachment will need to be saved in an earlier version of Word.

----------

